# New to Snowboarding



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

What's your budget?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

400-450 most likely


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is a package binding & board from Ride at evo gear. you would want to make sure whatever board you get is a wide with size 12 feet. Leaves you money left over for boots which I would suggest trying on before buying to find what you may like. Board size probably shouldn't be any smaller than a 156 but with your weight probably no longer that a 161.
Ride Kink Wide Snowboard 2010+Ride EX Snowboard Bindings 2010 : Snowboards Snowboard Bindings | evo

Here is one with boots from the House< K2 WWW 155 (not a wide board but wide enough to be alright), Lashed boots, and K2 bindings
Save on K2 WWW Snowboard Package - Mens

Another Ride Kink set-up
Save on Ride Kink Snowboard Package - Mens ( I don't know much about the ride anthem boots)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Like if i buy a nice board off ebay how do i know what bindings and stuff to get? Do i buy a nice set of bindings and take them to check boot out?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

for what type of binding to get pay attentiong to the base plate design. Many bindings come with base plates what will work with other insert hole patterns. The three main types are . EST, Three hole, and Four hole.. The first two typically mean you have a Burton board.

With feet your size only look at large bindings. Mediums will probably be to small and or narrow for your foot. Taking bindings with you when shopping for boots is something you can do but is typically not widely done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Would these bindings DRAKE FIFTY '10 MEN Snowboard Bindings, XL, ACID GREEN - eBay (item 150413172891 end time Mar-12-10 09:52:37 PST) and this board good Nitro Swindle 157 Twin Snowboard - eBay (item 350315248283 end time Feb-16-10 13:28:12 PST)


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

If you are going to focus on freestyle the Swindle should work for you. If you want to hit higher sustained speeds and more all mountain riding I would go with something else. The bindings look fine


----------

